# about me



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*Hallow and wow - sounds like your life has been a roller coaster ride for a while. Hang in there hollowscreamer! You will find many fun souls here all ready to share and help you cope via Halloween ideas and the weird and wonderful! Join in and don't be shy...BOO!*


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

thanx HalloSusieBoo


----------



## bledec (Nov 25, 2008)

I certainly don't want to simplify the incalculably complex but in the back of my mind I store for easy reference the quote by Montesquieu: "I have never known any distress that an hour's reading did not relieve." No panacea I know but it may help a little.


----------



## hollowscreamer (Feb 25, 2011)

thanx....

thats another reason why i love this site so much! lol not only does it help me find ways to cope, but it also helps me use a lot of energy (neg. & pos.) in creative ways and relaxes me and keeps my mind busy and hands busy lol.

a few more pluses is that im meeting great people and creating wonderfuly eerie creepy things that i never had the chance to b4  
i need visuals lol so this is a great site for me in more ways than some can even imagine.
ive ALWAYS loved halloween but never knew how to create these wonderful creatures until now with all the help from all of you!


----------



## Pat-f (Oct 15, 2006)

Wow, I don't know what to say other then [hugs], and I hope things get better for you.


----------

